# Just Ordered: Adobe Photoshop CS5!



## KenL (Apr 30, 2010)

I saw in the news that Adobe has released CS5. So, it's on the way. I didn't want the download, I prefer having the 
disk. 

I can already say I love it! I'm upgrading from CS3, which is fine, but the new features of CS5 are incredible.


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2010)

They will ship the pre-orders first. I got a message today that it will be a few more days before they actually start shipping. They haven't yet charged my Paypal account.

However, the free trial of CS5 is available for download so we can get started while we wait for them to ship the package with the disk


----------



## ghache (Apr 30, 2010)

then i will download it!  shame on me


----------



## TJ K (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm most likely going to be buying it tomorrow but the disc not download. I've heard too many problems with DL it.

Anyone have an idea of when LR 3 is coming?


----------



## KenL (May 4, 2010)

It shipped!


----------



## KmH (May 4, 2010)

Yep.

I downloaded and have been using the trial for a few days now.


----------



## KenL (May 4, 2010)

TJ K said:


> I'm most likely going to be buying it tomorrow but the disc not download. I've heard too many problems with DL it.
> 
> Anyone have an idea of when LR 3 is coming?


 
I don't use LR, but when I bought CS5 on the phone with Adobe they asked me if I wanted to buy LR with an extra discount.


----------



## TJ K (May 4, 2010)

Ah man, I should have ordered over the phone because I probably would have added on LR. Mine hasn't shipped yet  I've been checking the site like every hour though to see if the status has changed from pending to shipped  I ordered it with the express shipping and it says it will be here the 8th but that's a saturday? Oh well I have the trial now.

Enjoy your CS5 :thumbup:

TJ


----------



## pbelarge (May 4, 2010)

TJ K said:


> Ah man, I should have ordered over the phone because I probably would have added on LR. Mine hasn't shipped yet  I've been checking the site like every hour though to see if the status has changed from pending to shipped  I ordered it with the express shipping and it says it will be here the 8th but that's a saturday? Oh well I have the trial now.
> 
> Enjoy your CS5 :thumbup:
> 
> TJ


 

TJ
Why don't you call and give a shot at the discount. I would be surprised if you don't get it.


----------



## RONDAL (May 4, 2010)

i am up and running with CS5 master suite....

all i can say is HOLY #$%^!

the speed, the new features in PS....its ridiculous.  my workflow has become enhanced, and my editing time has been cut by at least 75%.  The content aware tool alone will allow me to get to a good spot before having to fine tune with the clone stamp.  its actually ridiculous, so much so that its a cheat code.

Get ready to upgrade your ram, and if you're not on a x64 OS forget about it.  It's a little memory intensive, but its well worth it.


----------



## KenL (May 4, 2010)

RONDAL said:


> i am up and running with CS5 master suite....
> 
> all i can say is HOLY #$%^!
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure I'll be getting a new computer before I get past the learning curve!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (May 7, 2010)

Photoshop CS5 is awesome! Content aware fill works really well and saves a lot of time.


----------



## magkelly (May 7, 2010)

CS5 is a major upgrade and a must do IMHO. Between the camera raw additions and the new tools I am simply blown away. It still looks a lot like CS4 at first, but once you start looking under the hood it's like CS4 on steroids! Bridge, Camera Raw, the painting tools, they really are 100% better than they were before. 

I still had to go back and do a tutorial or two just to understand half of what they just added and I've been using PS since V4. There's so much new stuff since they started this CS bit, and now in CS5 in particular that I need to re-train myself to some degree just to be able to use it all more effectively. 

Things I didn't particularly like at first like Bridge and CR, they're beginning to make more sense to me and I am beginning to see where Adobe is going with all that for the first time. 

When I look back at that first version I used, V4 and I look at CS5 and what it can do I am simply amazed at how far they have been able to come with Photoshop in only a decade or so.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 7, 2010)

ooohh...I may have to upgrade from CS3 to CS5...


----------



## Darkhunter139 (May 7, 2010)

The new painting effects are pretty cool too.  Here is one I did real fast, looks pretty cool.


----------



## KenL (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments!

My long held belief is that we more easily learn, and remember, what we need to know, so I will just plod along and learn the new features as I need them. Although there are a couple that I'm anxious to play with, so I'll look for a photo to play with.....

This is a shot of something I took a while back that I was amused to find was the subject of a demo of CS5, so I will be seeing if I can duplicate what the demo had.


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2010)

They used your photo, or another photo of the same building?


----------



## Live_free (May 8, 2010)

ANother thing I love about CS5 is that it supports RAW out of the box. =D HUGE for me, a RAW shooter.


----------



## KenL (May 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> They used your photo, or another photo of the same building?


 
Ah, no.....same subject but their own photo, or a stock photo, of this iconic Eureka landmark.


----------



## KenL (May 8, 2010)

Live_free said:


> ANother thing I love about CS5 is that it supports RAW out of the box. =D HUGE for me, a RAW shooter.


 
I like that too. Irfanview, a free program also does that too. But I prefer to process my Nikon NEF (RAW) files with Nikon Capture NX2, because it has features not replicated by any other program for the NEF files.


----------



## magkelly (May 8, 2010)

Irfan is an awesome little program and half the reason I am so late getting into Bridge to be honest. I honestly prefer to browse using Irfan but I'm making myself learn to use Bridge effectively anyway. But that's one program I have on my little USB stick permanently. It's completely saved my arse a few times having it on there!


----------



## TJ K (May 8, 2010)

So fun with all the different brushes. Now I feel like i'm going to have to purchase a tablet... more money more money :/


----------



## magkelly (May 8, 2010)

Monoprice.com is making some really nice graphics tablets these days. They're not quite Wacom quality, but they're pretty good for the money, which is near nothing for a graphics tablet of a similar size, comparatively. 

Very good entry level tablet if you want to play for less before you go for a pro one. I got the largest one as a gift recently and I am very pleased with it so far. It's priced at like $49 on their site and IMHO it's been worth every penny of that. Eventually I still want a Wacom and would get one if I could ever afford a nice big  one, but this one is very usable for a non-pro tablet.  Far better than  a couple of other cheap tablets I've used. 

One little tip though. If you go for one put the drivers for Wacom Intuos on your machine before, then install the drivers for the Monoprice tablet. Doing that adds a few nice extra features for the brushes settings that you'll want to use.


----------



## KenL (May 8, 2010)

TJ K said:


> My quick little painting with CS5 of a picture I took.
> 
> So fun with all the different brushes. Now I feel like i'm going to have to purchase a tablet... more money more money :/


 
I'll have to try those! I'm still just getting used to what I'm used to!




magkelly said:


> Monoprice.com is making some really nice graphics tablets these days. They're not quite Wacom quality, but they're pretty good for the money, which is near nothing for a graphics tablet of a similar size, comparatively.
> 
> Very good entry level tablet if you want to play for less before you go for a pro one. I got the largest one as a gift recently and I am very pleased with it so far. It's priced at like $49 on their site and IMHO it's been worth every penny of that. Eventually I still want a Wacom and would get one if I could ever afford a nice big one, but this one is very usable for a non-pro tablet. Far better than a couple of other cheap tablets I've used.
> 
> One little tip though. If you go for one put the drivers for Wacom Intuos on your machine before, then install the drivers for the Monoprice tablet. Doing that adds a few nice extra features for the brushes settings that you'll want to use.


 
I've had a Wacom for over two years and have not yet installed it! It's on my things to do list....


----------



## aprillove20 (May 17, 2010)

Well, CS5 is a major upgrade and a must do IMHO.


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2010)

aprillove20 said:


> Well, CS5 is a major upgrade and a must do IMHO.


 
It is! I passed on CS4 after trying a demo, but CS5 I had to get.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2010)

KenL said:


> I've had a Wacom for over two years and have not yet installed it! It's on my things to do list....


I haven't used a mouse in over 4 years, using my pen tablet instead.

It take a little getting used but when you do it's sweet and beats the snot out of using a mouse for any kind of computer function.


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2010)

KmH said:


> KenL said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a Wacom for over two years and have not yet installed it! It's on my things to do list....
> ...


 
Thanks! I was thinking about it again today.....and this week I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## TJ K (May 19, 2010)

CS5 arrived yesterday before 10 a.m. woot woot  

Did you get it your copy yet?


----------



## KenL (May 19, 2010)

TJ K said:


> CS5 arrived yesterday before 10 a.m. woot woot
> 
> Did you get it your copy yet?


 
You're going to love it! Yes, I've had mine and it's great....I haven't come close to trying all the new features, but the ones I have are a treat!


----------



## eric-holmes (May 19, 2010)

KenL said:


> I like that too. Irfanview, a free program also does that too. But I prefer to process my Nikon NEF (RAW) files with Nikon Capture NX2, because it has features not replicated by any other program for the NEF files.



Could you elaborate on this a little more Ken? I shoot RAW with Nikon also.


----------



## KenL (May 19, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> KenL said:
> 
> 
> > I like that too. Irfanview, a free program also does that too. But I prefer to process my Nikon NEF (RAW) files with Nikon Capture NX2, because it has features not replicated by any other program for the NEF files.
> ...


 
If you have not used Nikon Capture NX2 (or any Capture version) you would be astounded by what is does. In Capture when using the NEF (RAW) file, you can change the most basic elements. For instance, suppose you shot all your images with the wrong White Balance. Let's say you were manually set for flourescent. You simply change that in Capture to any type of white balance you want, even altering the temperature to whatever you want it to be. If I use the Active D-Lighting, Capture allows you to cancel it or adjust it even more. I could go on and on.....

There are other programs that allow the processing of the RAW image, but again Capture goes one better. With Capture, all of the in-camera settings at the time of the exposure are kept intact unless you change them. That is no small thing. The other RAW processors don't. That means a lot more time in processing. 

Usually I don't have to use Capture, I can use Photoshop with the NEF file and it's no problem. Irfanview will also process an NEF file too. But I use Capture for special "problems" or just because the image is an important one. Capture cannot do what Photoshop does, so I nearly always save the NEF as a TIFF and then finish in PS. 

If you can, give Capture NX2 a try. It was actually created by NiK Software for Nikon. NiK pioneered a feature for Capture that is now available for everyone called Viveza that for a while was only in Capture. In Capture it is "Control Point" or "U-Point" technology. The best thing since sliced bread! With this I hardly ever have to use a layer mask!


----------



## eric-holmes (May 19, 2010)

Ok, I use adobe raw on my Photoshop elements and it sounds about the same. I thought I was missing something special lol thanks for the reply. I'm thinking about ordering the CS5. I can get extended for 199 with the education discount.


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2010)

Check this out:

Capture NX 2 from Nikon


----------



## eric-holmes (May 19, 2010)

Are you saying I should consider NX2 over CS5?


----------



## KenL (May 19, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Are you saying I should consider NX2 over CS5?


 
Absolutely not! NX2 has some features that CS5 does not, but CS5 is by far the more complete processing/editing program. 

IF you can have both, and you use a Nikon that produces the NEF (RAW) file, which is probably all Nikon DSLRs, then Capture NX2 is a wonderful "extra" to have. 

I could do without NX2 but not CS5.


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Are you saying I should consider NX2 over CS5?


No, I'm suggesting you use the Internet more effectively so you're getting more complete, accurate information on which to base your evaluations.


----------

